# WUHAN | Poly Guanshan Village K26 Plot | 173m x 2 | 50 fl x 2 | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

__





保利·关山村K26地块（暂定名）｜在建 - 武汉建设纪实 - 高楼迷摩天族


保利·关山村K26地块（暂定名）｜在建 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc





by mas1back 










11/10/21


----------

